

Primates on Facebook - pj
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13176775&amp;subjectID=348963&amp;fsrc=nwl

======
tplDrew2
This is a great article. Here's my response:
[http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/02/think-about-your-
sc...](http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/02/think-about-your-scope-of-
influence-on-twitter-or-linkedin/)

------
zaveri
Already posted... <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=497202>

~~~
tokenadult
The trick for submitting articles from the Economist (which are usually well
worth reading) is learning how to find the canonical URL and to submit that.

